# Diamond stud vs PSE bow madness



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

saved $50 & got the bow you like........can't go wrong there ! Better get it set up fast cuz season is just around the corner !!!!!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

hondofest said:


> Just Bought a Diamond Stud by bowtech.580$ at Gander Mtn. for bare bow.I shot the Stud and a PSE bow madness.The Bow madness seamed a lot faster but the Stud was a lot smoother and 10 times quieter and 50$ cheaper.


I think you made great purchase. I owned a diamond before and they are a nice bow. I thought the PSE bow had too much hand shock (IMO).
I also think the Diamond has a better warranty. (PSE I believe is 10 years, which they call the life of the bow.) Diamond is for life.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I shot a liberty for a while. The stud you got a great bow enjoy.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

pse waranty service is great,they will stand by there products.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

hondofest said:


> Just Bought a Diamond Stud by bowtech.580$ at Gander Mtn. for bare bow.I shot the Stud and a PSE bow madness.The Bow madness seamed a lot faster but the Stud was a lot smoother and 10 times quieter and 50$ cheaper.


Your not from Tx are you? I had a guy shoot the Bow Madness and Stud side by side and he went with the stud, saying the same thing you said. IE the Bowmadness is an excellent bow, fast, and super light weight. Plus, it looks cool, but the stud was quieter and less hand shock.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I've shot the Diamond Stud and really liked it... smooth draw, zero hand shock, plenty fast, quiet as any bow I've heard. What's not to like? Good choice!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

please take in mind the second you put accesories on the bows they both will have no hand shock. Pse waranty is lifetime, and that bowmadness has more speed ,better limbs, and is just a great bow.


----------



## leatherneck31 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a friend that has a bow madness XS, he likes the bow but has had to add, string silencers, limb savers and a good stab to get the noise down. Plus the speed isn't what he expected. His bow is maxed at 64lbs, he is shooting a 358 grain arrow with a 30" draw. Over the Chrono he is only getting 254FPS. Ibo on a 70LB bow is like 316. From what I have seen Bowtech/Diamond do a better job producing a bow that will shoot closer to IBO speed. Every Diamond/bowtech are shot at the factory with string silencers installed and a brass nock. what they shoot with an IBO arrow is then recorded on the birth certificate. From my understanding PSE does not record the speed of each bow, and the one they use to get the advertised speed is with a bare string.
In my opinion I wouldn't get hung up over a few FPS but if you are looking for a fast bow, try to shoot the bows you are looking at over a chrono. Advertised speeds can be very misleading.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i shoot an X-Force 6 but i would have bought the other to if its smoother and quieter heck the $50.00 can go toward toys for the bow,or dinner with the wife which ever was first LOL

Ted


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Good choice.


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

Either way you would have a nice bow. i personally picked the bowmadness xs because it felt best to me, i'm just not a fan of bowtech grips. i think bowtech and pse have similar customer service and both put out a top notch product. i'm not sure why leatherneck is having a problem with speed......my madness xs at 29/70 with a 384 grain setup is shooting 293. thats with an IBO rating of 316 and with string leeches. when i shot the bowtech they were quiet but didn't seem to get much quieter after adding accesories. my madness is extremely quiet....probably one of the quietest bows i have ever shot.

Enjoy your bow and post some pics when you get it tricked out :darkbeer:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

leatherneck31 said:


> I have a friend that has a bow madness XS, he likes the bow but has had to add, string silencers, limb savers and a good stab to get the noise down. Plus the speed isn't what he expected. His bow is maxed at 64lbs, he is shooting a 358 grain arrow with a 30" draw. Over the Chrono he is only getting 254FPS. Ibo on a 70LB bow is like 316. From what I have seen Bowtech/Diamond do a better job producing a bow that will shoot closer to IBO speed. Every Diamond/bowtech are shot at the factory with string silencers installed and a brass nock. what they shoot with an IBO arrow is then recorded on the birth certificate. From my understanding PSE does not record the speed of each bow, and the one they use to get the advertised speed is with a bare string.
> In my opinion I wouldn't get hung up over a few FPS but if you are looking for a fast bow, try to shoot the bows you are looking at over a chrono. Advertised speeds can be very misleading.


then your buddy's bow is way out of tune...first red flag is not reaching projected weight....second is loud....third is vibration....fourth is not hitting projected IBO......tell your buddy to get to a good shop...every PSE i have shot will be within it's range.....my bowmadness actually exceeds it's IBO by 5 fps with stock strings, my wife's falls right in the top end of range

yes, the diamonds come with the BC but they are the furthest of the lines we sell to actually achieving their IBO as shown on website or catalog's...

either way the OP got a nice bow....


----------



## werew (Dec 1, 2010)

*the thing about diamond*

6 months ago I chose a diamond rock 2.0 over a bear of similar value due to smoothness and overall quality of how the diamond felt. 6 months later the small "tooth" on the cam that notches into the module sheared clean off the cam. Both mod bolts were tight. no contact # from diamond or bowtech or response from their handy dandy websites "contact us/we'll get back to you when we can/if we feel like it" form. This sucked because I really liked the rock2.0 a LOT! For the $ I felt like I got an excellent bow... of course UNTIL I found out about the ghost-like customer support they have/don't have. So then I picked up a pse bowmadness xs to test and wow! More $ for the bow but it felt and shot incredibly well. Called pse support and someone answered even! So that settled it for me. I had some interaction with diamond THRU the dealer only and it was complete b.s. the tooth that sheared off the cam was 1/16" in width and height and is meant to support a large margin of torque load, 2 mod bolts keep the tooth pressed into the mods slots. very weak design in my opinion, might as well use some super glue and a toothpick! It would've taken 3-4 wks to receive a new cam that id have to pay for. Thanks to the shop that sold me the diamond... they swapped my burden with diamond for the 2011 pse bow madness xs bare bow. Diamond/bowtech makes some very nice shooting bows... problem is, where are they when ya need them?


----------

